# Cast Pro 11 3-6



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

So over the winter Tommy was nice enough to send me an 11 foot 3-6 Cast Pro blank to try out. First and foremost I want to say thanks to Tommy for sending me the rod. My first decision was how to build it. First impressions were this was a much different feel then the CCP 11 2-5 rod I reviewed last year. This is an 11 on steroids. Very solid feel in my hands and I could tell right away it didn’t have that thin wall frail feel to it at all. After locking down the butt section I pulled down on the tip and the rod had a very nice progressive c curve with nice leverage in the butt section. I decided to build the rod spinning my intent was to cast big wood with it. For me the build was nothing elaborate. I used k frames and built it with 6 guides and a tip. To keep the weight down I used a double foot 30 on the ferrule and single foots up to the tip. After the build the rod still had the same nice solid crisp feel to it. For me this was encouraging because so often the feel of some blanks change so much after being built. 

So off to the water I went. With me was a bag filled with plugs I normally fish. Some big and heavy up to 4 oz others aerodynamic and 2 to 2 ½ oz. as well as bucktail’s I have to say I thought the rod cast very well. Nice feedback throughout the cast and really recovered with a punch and pushed the heaver plugs quite nicely. As I expected because the rod has a lot of backbone I had to work it a bit harder to get the lighter stuff to go. But in the end I was happy with both. I really came to appreciate the stepped up power in this rod. This rod gives the Cast Pro line more versatility in the 11 foot range. After everything is said and done I thought this was a very nice rod. For the price on the rod compared to others within its price range I would certainly give it consideration for sure. 

Tight Lines 
Big Dave


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Great write up. That 11' 3-6 has to be my favorite in his line, based on versatility. It used to be the 12' 3-7 until I got my hands on that one.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I got to try a factory version (conventional) while in Hatteras a month ago and liked it so much I started selling my old tackle to prepare for a future purchase. I usually build my own rods but I liked the way the factory version was laid out so much, I plan to go with that.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I got the 13' version, and it's my "go-to" surf rod. For casting 4 oz. of lead, I can't see stepping up in price range to a Century or ZZiplex. Only regret for me - I wish I had built the rod, instead of ordering the factory job. I'm a little long in the arms, and I would have preferred about another 4" of length in the grip. However, that's a very small complaint, and it's my own fault, as I certainly had the option to build my own. Very nice rods to cast. Will probably get another couple.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Dave,

Thanks for the honest review. Your review last year of the 2-5 was also spot on. 

I'm very pleased with the performance of each of the rods/blanks and i genuinely appreciate the feedback from fishermen. It helps me to keep improving the rods and to provide you guys with what you want and need in new gear.

Tommy


----------



## Dboy (Sep 19, 2011)

Can someone tell me the weight of this blank? Thanks


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

11' 3-6 oz blank weights 11.5 oz.

Tommy




Dboy said:


> Can someone tell me the weight of this blank? Thanks


----------

